# Simples Verformen



## JANn (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin nichtmal mehr ganz Anfänger in Photoshop, trotzdem hab ich leider einige Basics verpasst, weil der Pro bin ich auch nicht, und zwar bin ich von 3D Max auf Photoshop umgestiegen, in 3D Max konnte man jedes Objekt über Bezieher verformen, einknicken usw. Ich frage mich ob man zB. ein simples Rechteck in Photoshop Verformen und einknicken kann wie man will... also zB die unteren beiden ecken des Rechtecks SKalieren das ein Trapez entsteht, irgendwo ein BEzieher setzen an dem man ziehen und Strecken kann ohne das das ganze rechteck mitkommt, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine, die Frage klingt wohl ziemlich stumpf und simpel aber wenn ich weiss wie`s geht lässt es mir viel Freiraum für KReativität =)

MfG


----------



## da_Dj (26. Mai 2004)

So etwas in der Art gibt es schon, auch wenn es teilweise absolut nicht das ergibt, was man sich wünscht 

Zum einen ... das transformieren von Gegenständen [strg+t] dort kannst du nicht nur Größe und Winkel verändern sondern über "Frei Transformieren" auch Trapezförmig verformen [oder über strg+klick auf einen der Eckpunkte]

Weitaus mehr Optionen hast du, wenn du ein neues Objekt [sagen wir mal ein Quadrat] mit dem Pfad Werkzeug erstellst. Hier kannst du noch weitaus mehr als einfach nur Trapeze oder ähnliches. Auch Kurven etc. sind hiermit kein Problem und somit ist deiner Kreativität hoffentlich keine Grenze mehr gesetzt =]

Einfach mal ins Handbuch schauen oder hier im Forum suchen [Pfade, Zeichenstift, usw]


----------

